# hello everybody :)



## dymas (Jul 13, 2003)

Hiya,

Just registered after lurking around here for a while and reading, reading, reading. There are so many good articiles here!

well hmm about me - I'm 5.9 and used to be 197lbs (prob more but I gave up on the scale at that point) before I decided to get fit again. Always been an active guy but some bad life choices lead me to gain all that weight.

Now close to 1.5 years later i'm down to 150ish or so and I eat so much better. BF% is down from 23% to 12% now! And I'm trying to get it lower. Feel alot better about life and myself, wish I had found this forum or something like it alot earlier, maybe I would have had an easier time trimming down.

So that's it!  Now i'm working on getting 10% bf or so and working on getting more defined and adding strength. One small step at a time.

Glad to meet all of you and well....hello again!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 13, 2003)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## Arnold (Jul 13, 2003)

dymas, welcome to IM!


----------



## butterfly (Jul 13, 2003)

Welcome


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jul 14, 2003)

Welcome!!  Another "smaller" guy like myself.


----------

